# Congratulations Mark!



## Jake Allen (Apr 9, 2012)

Mark, aka Rapidfire,and his Buck he killed using his Recurve, are top of the list in Week 4 north of
this years Truck Buck contest!  

I am proud for you buddy! 
That is quite an accomplishment.
Now, good luck with your final test, and getting ready to break some clay pigeons in the Shoot Out in August.
TBG is planning a booth at the GON Blast, so you should have
plenty of folks there pulling for you. 

"I would now like to introduce you to;
Rapidfire, winner of the Georgia Outdoor News 2011 Truck Buck Contest, and this brand new pick-up truck!" 
Gotta good ring to it. 

http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=3019&cid=158

Week 4 North
_*1. Mark Willingham (b) Cobb 150 7/8*_
2. Adam Burrell (b) Morgan 134 1/8
3. Chris Farmer (b) Putnam 105 5/8
4. Sam Smith , (b) Franklin 96 5/8

Week 4 South
1. Matt Mayo (b) Dougherty 117 3/8
2. Narvie Nowling (b) Blanton Creek WMA *123 6/8
3. Timmy Plymel (c) Dougherty 106 4/8

Week 5 North
1. Tim Dinsmore Sr. (c) Fulton 148 2/8
2. Austin Stanley (b),  Rockdale 95 7/8

Week 5 South
1. Luke Cousins (b) Harris 135 2/8
2. Laughton Smith (b) Ware 98 0/8

Week 6 North
1. Ritchie Sharian (m) Putnam *149 4/8
2. Brad Boyt (c) Upson 128 2/8
3. Bryan Irwin (m) Butts 126 0/8
4. Jackson Mitchell  Morgan 124 5/8
5. Hank Davison  Franklin 122 0/8
6. Caleb Codding  Upson 121 4/8
7. Branson Boswell  Oglethorpe 114 2/8
8. Wyatt Halstead  Henry 107 2/8
9. Phil Davis (m) Jasper 103 7/8

Week 6 South
1. Jason McKenzie (m) Effingham 143 4/8
2. George Moraitakis  Laurens 132 3/8
3. Callie McAllister , (l) Tift 117 2/8
4. Matthew Price (m) Bryan 112 0/8
5. Cody Jackson  Burke 110 7/8


----------



## fredw (Apr 9, 2012)

Whoot!  Congratulations Mark!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 9, 2012)

Way to go Mark...fine deer any week.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 9, 2012)

Good deal!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 9, 2012)

Congrats on a fine kill Mark. Good luck at the shoot!


----------



## chenryiv (Apr 9, 2012)

Awesome !!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 9, 2012)

That's one of my buddies Yall talkin bout. Proud of him I am


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 9, 2012)

That was a great deer Mark, Congrats!


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 9, 2012)

Way to go Mark thats a big deer.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 9, 2012)

Way to go and good luck


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 9, 2012)

Great Job Mark!!!! And he'll sure have lots of trad friends there to cheer him on!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 9, 2012)

Since Mark has the largest scored rack, in the bunch, don't you think he should be allowed to move ten yards closer, to the targets, in the shoot-off?


----------



## Blueridge (Apr 9, 2012)

Congrats Mark!!


----------



## WildWillie (Apr 9, 2012)

way to go Mark!


----------



## pine nut (Apr 9, 2012)

Rootin' for you man, way to go and good luck!


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 9, 2012)

Proud for you mark! Good luck, man!


----------



## jerry russell (Apr 10, 2012)

Strong work Mark. A great buck for sure.


----------



## rapid fire (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks guys and gals.  Just to clarify, I will gladly take a spike on the right property and to me that is just as much of an accomplishment.  The Good Lord just happens to have blessed me with a mighty fine piece of property to hunt big bucks.  I have to pass a polygraph next week and I don't do real good with them.  I get too nervous or something.  Maybe I'll make it to the shootout.  That will be awesome to have y'all there cheering me on.  I think we should all have to shoot recurves instead of pellet rifles.


----------



## snakekiller (Apr 10, 2012)

way to go Mark pulling for you to get that truck


----------



## Al33 (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrat's Mark. Tickled for you buddy! Now start practicing for that truck.


----------



## Red Arrow (Apr 10, 2012)

Way to go Mark! You did good!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome deer. Congrats!


----------



## broadhead (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations Mark! That is a buck of a lifetime!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Apr 10, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Apr 10, 2012)

Pulling for you Mark.  Air rifle will be nothing for you.


----------



## HuntinTom (Apr 10, 2012)

That's ma' boy!  Congratulations Mark.  Can Daddy drive your new truck around town if you win?  -- Oh, heck - Look at that deer - You already won!  Good job buddy...


----------



## HuntinTom (Apr 19, 2012)

*Woo!  Hoo!*

Just got as text from Mark - He finalized the process with the lie detector test and  Y'all have got one of your trad guys in the shootout!


----------



## robert carter (Apr 19, 2012)

Good job Mark.RC


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 19, 2012)

HuntinTom said:


> Just got as text from Mark - He finalized the process with the lie detector test and  Y'all have got one of your trad guys in the shootout!



 Good deal!


----------



## John V. (Apr 19, 2012)

Congratulations Mark!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 19, 2012)

WHOOOO HOOOO!!!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Apr 19, 2012)

Mark your homework between now and then is to shoot 500 rounds a day with your pellet gun so you will be ready!


----------



## johnweaver (Apr 22, 2012)

Way to go neighbor!!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Apr 22, 2012)

Congratulations Mark!  Hope you whup em big time.  Dan


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2012)

That's a beast of a buck, no doubt. If I had the opportunity for a shot at one just like it, It's very iffy if my nerves would let me pull it off.

Congrats on gettin it done and shoot straight!!!! I'll be pullin for 'ya.


----------

